# 44th Annual Antique Car Show



## Braineack (Jun 19, 2017)

Took my Dad to the annual car show yesterday.  We've been going to this ever since I can remember.




DSC_9408 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_9426 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_9428 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_9434 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_9436 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_9489 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_9517 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_9530 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_9576 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_9614 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_9654 by The Braineack, on Flickr

full album here: 44th Annual Antique Car Show


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2017)

Gorgeous renders. Well done.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 19, 2017)

Fantastic set- loved them all except #3 (dog) and #9 (wood close up).  I'm sure the dog was at the show but it just seemed a non sequitur.  The 'texture' shot of the wood was a legit image, but just didn't speak to me.

Rest of them were winners, to my eye.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 19, 2017)

Great set!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 19, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Fantastic set- loved them all except #3 (dog) and #9 (wood close up).  I'm sure the dog was at the show but it just seemed a non sequitur.  The 'texture' shot of the wood was a legit image, but just didn't speak to me.
> 
> Rest of them were winners, to my eye.



Thanks, car shows are always tough to just take pictures of cars, so I try to look for unique details/perspectives.   The wood was actually an old 1900s truck bed.

All shots were with my Tamron 24-70 @ 2.8-3.2.  Still a killer lens.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 19, 2017)

VERY nice set.


----------



## baturn (Jun 19, 2017)

Great set!


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 19, 2017)

Love the # 3 Selfie !!   

and #2 is my favorite - red helmet.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 19, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> and #2 is my favorite - red helmet.



just wish his papers weren't on the seat.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 19, 2017)

wow this one almost looks like a rendering from Illustrator:




DSC_9520 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Aedai (Jun 19, 2017)

All of these are just fantastic


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2017)

Some nice details from the cars at the show!


----------



## Peeb (Jun 19, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Some nice details from the cars at the show!


I know, right?  Cars are awesome, but whole-car shots again and again grow wearisome to my eyes.  Heaven is in the details.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 20, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Heaven is in the details.



Some of those hood ornaments themselves are just insane.  Going in there looking for interesting details came with a whole lot of discovery and it really made the show that much more pleasurable.

the first fuelly app concept drawing:




DSC_9508 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Jun 20, 2017)

1970 milestone: "Man-made fibers make up 56 percent of U.S. textile market." Huh...interesting!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

Derrel said:


> 1970 milestone: "Man-made fibers make up 56 percent of U.S. textile market." Huh...interesting!


I thought I was the only one that caught that. Pretty cool.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 20, 2017)

I was too busy looking at the cost of gas... but I thought having that ledger was a cool touch to have for your classic car.


----------

